# white deer herd



## stihl sawing (May 13, 2009)

white deer herd, A neat sight.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/video/flv/generic.html?s=inwi10s22a3q81f


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 13, 2009)

Yup, rare sight around here but we got 'em. We call 'em albino, I've seen deer and coon that were white as a ghost. Gotta love nature.


----------



## yooper (May 16, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> white deer herd, A neat sight.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/video/flv/generic.html?s=inwi10s22a3q81f



That's a neat video, I work in boulder junction quite a few time in the summer, I have seen them all over the place there.


----------



## wampum (May 26, 2009)

We had several in our back acres. We were always taught that they would weaken the herd and should be shot. Even learned that in biology class. The ones I was around seemed to have trouble seeing and hearing. My land runs against a Pennsylvania game lands,an awful lot of people came in to try to shoot them as trophies. They are hard to see in the snow. I shot one in 1987 and a local taxidermist made a full mount of it,for free. he used it at shows for a couple of years. For Wisconsin to protect them,I must have been taught wrong. We also had several Calicos (or spotted deer). Indian legend has it that if you kill one you will die with in a year. never heard that that until I shot it. hey,its 22 years later and I am still kicking. I would have never shot it,but there was getting to be an awful lot of strangers coming in to try to bag it.


----------



## yooper (May 26, 2009)

In michigan it is leagal to shoot albino, piebald(both white and brown) where always legal but last season was the first year in Mi albino where legal.


----------



## deeker (May 26, 2009)

I have seen two in Utah, both mule deer. And the F&G told me to shut the hell up about them. That was 15yrs ago....I don't know what happend afterwards.


----------



## goatchin (Jul 26, 2009)

In new york at an air force base that closed down a couple years ago there was a white deer herd inside its fences. I believe it was called the Seneca white deer herd. These deer are not albino (no pink eyes and no pink skin) This herd was able to grow in size because they were inside the air bases fence enclosure and were able to breed and increase the numbers to become popular. when the air base closed many people wanted the deer herd to be protected from hunting because they were rare, but i dont believe they became protected and are legal to hunt. 

Quite a few pie-bald (both white and brown) deer have been shot around my area. There is a doe that has white "socks"-from hoof to knee is all white. In the last 3 years all of her fawns have had the same markings.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 27, 2009)

goatchin said:


> In new york at an air force base that closed down a couple years ago there was a white deer herd inside its fences. I believe it was called the Seneca white deer herd. These deer are not albino (no pink eyes and no pink skin) This herd was able to grow in size because they were inside the air bases fence enclosure and were able to breed and increase the numbers to become popular. when the air base closed many people wanted the deer herd to be protected from hunting because they were rare, but i dont believe they became protected and are legal to hunt.
> 
> Quite a few pie-bald (both white and brown) deer have been shot around my area. There is a doe that has white "socks"-from hoof to knee is all white. In the last 3 years all of her fawns have had the same markings.



oh yeah, I remember that heard it was at the Seneca army depot near Willard and interlaken wasn't' it? I remember driving past there in the late 70s with my parents.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 27, 2009)

My grandparents dariy farm had one on it, I had a shot at her but didn/t take it. I was hunting a creekbed on the backend of the farm. Had some buck urine scent tied from my laces, About 12 foot up a tree in a climber stand. She came from behind walked to the tree and then proceded to stand up on her back hovels with her fronts on the tree. If I only had a doe tag, I have never seen her after that.


----------



## deeker (Jul 27, 2009)

yooper said:


> That's a neat video, I work in boulder junction quite a few time in the summer, I have seen them all over the place there.



That is because in your frozen world...they are covered in snow.


----------



## Buzzy-Wuzzy (Jul 28, 2009)

Have seen the deer from the Seneca heard a few times, can almost always see some along the fence line while driving the main route north of Watkins Glen NY to the NYS Thruway.

Take a look...

http://senecawhitedeer.org/


----------



## goatchin (Jul 28, 2009)

yep-never seen them myself just read a bunch of articles on them.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2009)

I seen one that was mostly white a while back not far from the house here. Really a weird sight.


----------

